# Please take a look at my updated Pinterest page and tell me what you think.



## maya (Apr 7, 2015)

https://www.pinterest.com/mayamade/ 

I read several articles about Pinterest and still have a couple of tweeks to do, buy over all what do you think? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Aline (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow - you have spent a lot of time on your boards! I'm going to check out the booth pins I have heard that it helps your business to post lots of personal boards. Do you find this to work?


----------



## maya (Apr 7, 2015)

I've only just changed the boards around today. Right now the mix of personal and professional is good (I think) and the names are good. But I need to punch up the SEO words. and figure out a couple of other things. Thank you for looking. The booth board is the most popular, so maybe I should move it to the bottom?


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 4, 2015)

I really like your boards.  The only thing, and I'm guessing it has to do with the size of my laptop screen, but when I look at the titles I mostly see a lot of mayamade, and not the actual textual content of the board.  It took me awhile to find the soaps.  I suspect a person using a tablet wouldn't be able to navigate due to the even smaller size of their screen.  I don't know the rules for design when it comes to internet text size that would allow most computers (from handheld to 60" plasma) ease of use; capturing the largest audience with user friendly textual appeal???  Everything is much more involved when promoting electronically -- in my day we used manual Hamilton typewriters :Kitten Love:.


----------

